# Top 10 Most Dangerous...



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Frustrated that they labeled certain breeds as the most dangerous dogs in the world...

http://www.thepetscentral.com/dogs/dog-b...ing-dog-breeds/

Dog Breed: German Shepherd

Distinction: One of the most dangerous dog breeds in the world.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Are you







kidding me? 



> Quote:Another characteristic of the German Shepherds which makes them particularly dangerous is their aggression towards smaller dog breeds


What?! Jerzey _loves_ little dogs and is fantastic with the cat! This is just ridiculous. UGH! I wish I didn't read it, now I'm just annoyed.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

That is so ridiculous, it made me laugh a little. It was almost like they were making an announcement at a boxing or UFC event for the Doberman, Rottie and GSD. "
And in this corner we have the DOBERMAN with their tall and compact bodies, dark color and alert ears, it is easy to see why the Doberman Pinscher as a dog breed is considered to be one of the most dangerous dog breeds in the world (which doesn't make it sounds scary so not sure how that makes you see how) and in this corner the GSD, they are extremely intelligent, strong and obedient, which is probably the reason why most police and military establishments employ them as guard dogs." Yes those are all horrible characteristics.

Are we sure that isn't a joke? Dozer is a lean mean licking machine.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

_However, they are extremely intelligent, strong and obedient, which is probably the reason why most police and military establishments employ them as guard dogs. Another characteristic of the German Shepherds which makes them particularly dangerous is their aggression towards smaller dog breeds._
I don't see them as being aggressive to smaller dogs at all. That site is not accurate in the info. Dobe, rotties along side GSD's, The most expensive breeds is a joke, too.
*There is a comment box at the bottom of the link, I hope they get some feedback on their "opinions".*


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDAre you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see Dozer trying to kill my Cairn Terriers. Actually Dozer needs to look out for Sadie.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I regularly walk my dogs on the beaches here and there are ALWAYS small dogs who run at my dogs yapping their heads off, snapping and jumping at my dogs. THere is a pack of pugs owned by a crazy lady who walks with a PARASOL all year long, ignoring the fact that her pugs are hanging off my dogs' necks like big, fat, barking ticks.

My dogs completely ignore them. Every gsd I've had has ignored small aggressive dogs except one time where Lucy was being lunged at over and over by a freakin' poodle and she smacked the poodle down with her paw and held her there. 

The poodle lady yelled at me after her dog ran in to the street after my leashed dog.

What baloney.

By the way, I license foster homes. GSD's are on our list of three "dangerous breeds" who require a special waiver. But my coworker got bitten in the head by a mixed breed.......

*sigh*


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

what moron wrote that? It reads like the dog worlds guide to racism. Also, I've seen that picture somewhere but cant place who's dog that is to tell them their dog is in some slanderous MORON's article.

Yeah, rotties are just a menance too, they might drool on you and knock you over leaning on you



> Quote:In addition, Rottweilers are aggressive towards other dogs of the same sex. If you have cats and birds in the house, they might also exhibit aggressive behavior towards them.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDa crazy lady who walks with a PARASOL all year long, ignoring the fact that her pugs are hanging off my dogs' necks like big, fat, barking ticks.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, I better tell the pugs to watch out!!! Storm is in da house, lol, lol!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> Yeah, rotties are just a menance too, they might drool on you and knock you over leaning on you


Lol! All I can think about when I think "rottweiler" is this picture of my sister as a baby, she couldn't have been more than a year, sleeping on my aunts rottie. _Soooo_ vicious. 



> Originally Posted By: JenniferD her pugs are hanging off my dogs' necks like big, fat, barking ticks.










That's a disgusting mental image.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Everyone here should go on there and post comments. They really they should do some leg work and get their facts straight before they start publishing falsehoods!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Gosh, why didn't they just add "and their favorite diet is small children" while they're in the stupid things to write that aren't true mode?









Ah, but of course, the lab is the BEST dog ever! (not meant to degrade labs, but come on!)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

"If you would like to purchase a dog breed which is great with kids and works as a great solo companion as well, then you can never go wrong by choosing to care for a Labrador Retriever."

Sorry lab owners, I know they are popular, but, in obedience classes I have been charged by more labs than all other breeds put together. I think that maybe that is because they are so popular, and often people tend to forget about the training part when they own them until their are issues. 

I love the way they say "From Germany" like its a bad thing. 

Rotty's were butcher's dogs, so!?! That isn't to say the dog was a butcher. 

The whole thing reeks of ignorance, the problem is that people who simply don't have any experience with the breeds might believe the crap.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: aubieGosh, why didn't they just add "and their favorite diet is small children" while they're in the stupid things to write that aren't true mode?


The whole article made me so angry, but that comment makes me laugh! 

The worst part was that this article is on the top rankings of digg.com (on top of the second page now) so a lot of people are reading this nonsense!


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferD THere is a pack of pugs owned by a crazy lady who walks with a PARASOL all year long, ignoring the fact that her pugs are hanging off my dogs' necks like big, fat, barking ticks.
> *sigh*


OMG, OMG, OMG I think I almost died laughing at this comment!!!!!!!
I know how annoyed you must be at the pack-O-pugs, but what a picture you have painted for us! LMAO!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: selzer
> Rotty's were butcher's dogs, so!?! That isn't to say the dog was a butcher.


Well you know, so people can be on the look out for these DANGEROUS dogs marauding around with butcher knives looking for their next victim!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Eisis
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: JenniferD THere is a pack of pugs owned by a crazy lady who walks with a PARASOL all year long, ignoring the fact that her pugs are hanging off my dogs' necks like big, fat, barking ticks.
> ...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yeah watch out for those Rotties the next BBQ you go to, they might drool on your shoe while you're eating ribs then drink the long island ice tea you put on the ground (okay so that happened to me a few weeks ago)

I'm still laughing about those barking ticks!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

That is so ridiculous. Right now I'm living in an apartment complex (currently searching for a house), and there is a woman who owns 3 pugs a couple doors down, who does not control them at all, during all hours of the day and night you hear her screaming at them "to shut up"! The other night one of the dogs attacked another little dog! Sigurd rarely barks at other dogs, people or strange noises, when we walk pass her apartment her dogs go insane, attacking each other (so it sounds like).

Big dogs are so much better.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

They're dead on with the aggression towards little dogs. This is the last picture I have of Lucy together with Wilson. After this picture was taken, SHE ATE HIM. It was horrible. Whoever wrote this article is an absolute genius.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here is Keefer consuming a yorkie puppy at the park - you can see he's already eaten the head!!!!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Seems like that site doesn't have any good articles at all. Obviously, the breed article is pretty bad. But the article on training your pet to stay home alone isn't any better. They're advising leaving food out while you're gone (so the dog doesn't get deprived of its meals) and creating a happy/excited atmosphere when you leave and when you come home ...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I like how they explain Dobermans, "With their tall and compact bodies, dark color and *alert ears*, it is easy to see why the Doberman Pinscher as a dog breed is considered to be one of the most dangerous dog breeds in the world," but in their picture example, they have a picture of a Doberman with floppy uncropped ears. What would a dogs appearance have anything to do with their tempermant anyways?? Idiots.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Whoa, is Keefer a little "happy" today? Lol 

That article is poorly written...


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I was going for a cage match with this one!










Who needs to worry?


----------



## kcscott85 (May 3, 2009)

I had to leave a comment, that made me so mad. It's articles like this that keep most rentals and now even base housing on Camp Lejeune (NC) from accepting German Shepherds as pets.


----------



## kcscott85 (May 3, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: selzer"If you would like to purchase a dog breed which is great with kids and works as a great solo companion as well, then you can never go wrong by choosing to care for a Labrador Retriever."


It's true! Sadie (lab) would much rather be left alone with her frisbee than socialize. Kaiser (GSD) and our 15 month old play all the time. Sadie just lays there.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I wonder if the Pasta guy "troll" from here wrote that LOLOL


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

I think there was a thread here a while back discussing aggression towards small animals/dogs and whether such an animal should be bred. IMO, proper GSD temperament should be extremely tolerant of "babies" of all sorts/types and breeds. 

We spend a LOT of time walking/training at our fairgrounds here in OKC. Many, many times, small dogs have come charging out from their owners stall areas barking at our dogs. They ignore them. 

I have 12 GSDs and three small dogs (a Pom, an Affen-mix and a Malti-poo); if GSDs actually had a problem with small dogs, I should have had to bury all 3 long ago.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Let's go folks....let's innundate them with the positive comments.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girl
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Eisis
> ...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

you guys make me laugh!!!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

I just left a comment naming myself Lucy Honeychurch.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you click on "German Shepherds" in the article, it goes on:

"Toenails: Always be cautious about the nail growth. German shepherd dogs are very fierce dogs and need special care when meeting with strangers. Check the nails in weekly basis and make sure the nails do not grow extensively. Cut them from time-to-time; if you fear to cut the nails then at least trim the nails."

Huh? What does being a fierce dog have to do with toenails? 

Uh, could someone please explain to me the difference between cutting and trimming nails?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

[email protected]

That's the Admin email address for the website. I suggest we flood them with emails with pictures of our *dangerous* GSDs showing aggression at little dogs.


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

I agree, post positive comments, POLITELY (well, at least mostly politely) so people who don't know any better will see that these dogs are not really vicious baby killers! Post links to pictures as well. The person who wrote the article is clearly either an idiot or ignorant (maybe both?), but people who read it may not know any better. Here's a good opportunity to educate! 

I would like to add that when I walk my chihuahua, large dogs of some of the breeds listed in particular, are almost always polite or ignore Nuno. 

I wish there was a way to improve these breeds images to the public. Maybe some of us on this board need to start writing articles that are actually factual? I'm a pro-active person so I'd love some suggestions.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

For heaven's sake! It sounds like someone was under contract to provide web content, and as the deadline loomed near, they sat down and made something up off the top of their head!

Wonder if they actually got _paid_ to write such drivel!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't see any other responses on there besides my own? This is weird.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah I posted as Cujo Rising and I cannot see anyone but me either.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

getting back to labs are the best, one of my customers labs tried to pull the dominant card on her because she tried to push on his butt to put him in a sit position. You should see what he did to her arms. She is full of bite marks and bruises. He also broke her leg, not once, but twice. Of course she has osteo, but come on.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

The only comment I see is the one I posted.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lola1969I just left a comment naming myself Lucy Honeychurch.


I have been laughing at a lot on this thread! The Lucy Honeychurch really cracked me up!! 

I am going to go back and see if I can see your posts and post myself. 

I really do not want people that would believe this crap to own a GSD anyways.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Again, not to pick on any individual breed, but how the did Pit Bull get left off the "Dangerous" list and the other three (Dobie, Rottie, GSD) get on it?


----------



## kcscott85 (May 3, 2009)

I posted as well and it says 0 comments but I still see my own. Huh.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes, I only see my own comment as well.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I tried posted a comment, too, but I could only see my own. Thanks for that e-mail address. I will definitely send an email in. 

Also - I didn't even see the toenail thing until you brought it up - what the heck!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Quote:Not at all sociable with strangers


Apparently nobody has explained that to MY dogs!



> Quote:These are very much protective towards their owner and *fierce towards strangers*










Yeah, the poorly bred and badly socialized ones. Oh, and did anyone notice that they need to be bathed ONCE A WEEK?!?!?! 

I think the toenail thing is because they're so FIERCE meeting strangers - don't want them to jump on them people and scratch them with their long toenails. Although I have to worry about that with my very friendly puppy too!


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

I guess they've never seen a vicious Chihuahua or miniature Schnauzer.

OK, I know it sounds humorous, but it's true. One of my sisters had a Chihuahua that would literally bite the hand that fed it. Maybe not so dangerous (although painful) for an adult, but to a kid, it could do a lot of damage if the kid thought it would be OK to stick its face down near the "cute little doggie".

Also, Mr Pip and I had a mini schnauzer who would bite, but in his case it wasn't so much from being vicious as because he was born nearly dead and Mr Pip had to give him mouth to muzzle resuscitation to revive him. He lost a few brain cells and we always made allowances for that, but even a bite from a dog that really didn't intend to bite from viciousness can be dangerous.

My two old German Shepherds never bit a person in their entire lives, yet our home insurance company chose to label them as "dangerous" and adjusted our policy accordingly.

I've known vicious *poodles*, for pete's sake....


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Samoyeds are among the most exspensive? I see them here every week for 300 bucks.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDAre you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, Jesse loves all little dogs, he even tolerate the nasty little things that bite him on the nose and doesn't retaliate.... loves all dogs. 



I posted a comment on that topic on their webpage.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Too late to edit. Dangerous to small dog... more like the reverse. here is MaryW GSD Dakota and my GSD Jesse with Bulldog Daisy and monster Poco the Pomerianen (who we believe bit both Jesse and Dakota during the day but both GSDs ignored this yappy agressive little monster)



And here is Jesse with one of his best friends Chelsea from doggy daycare during Parent and Pup


----------

